# Skipper1987 infinity + appollo log fish and chip physique



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Right then so finally got the all clear regarding a recent kidney scare turns out I got cysts on them no Drama.

Still been training while I was awaiting results so still kept a half decent shape.

My work has changed I work away more now and eating clean is sometimes hard to do having no fridge in the digs so I have gained more fat than i wanted to over the last 3 month. Bit of a shame as I had cut down fat well before.

So the plan is bulk all winter aim for 5000 cals training days 4000 cals on rest days il try keep it clean as possible.

DRUGS!!

Infinity T400 2.5ml once a week.

EQ 750mg every week.

OXYS 100mg ED pre-workout

Pharma t3 50mcg on waking 5am

Letrozol 1.25mg X 2 a week.

Already 6 weeks into jabbing will run for another 14 weeks then changed compounds I have some infinity bi-durabolin il probably use but not 100% decided yet.

Foods looking like this most days.

















Starting pics

This was before I started the bulk after cutting.










This pic is from 7 weeks ago just before I started this cycle









Will post current condition tomorrow

Starting weight was 15.10 stone.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Little deadlifting from Sunday. Ignore the stagger at the beginning ha!! Can any1 rate my form am not the most confident when it comes to deads.

Edit video won't load up will try post up later.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

How do I upload videos straight from my iPhone to my journal? @hera

Just been and picked rest of my goodies up happy bulking!!


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

skipper1987 said:


> How do I upload videos straight from my iPhone to my journal? @hera
> 
> Just been and picked rest of my goodies up happy bulking!!


how you finding the infinity test 400 mate?


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Plate said:


> how you finding the infinity test 400 mate?


Just swapped over from Sphinx so too early to say.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Progress picture 6 weeks in.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

skipper1987 said:


> Just swapped over from Sphinx so too early to say.


ah right mate thought I read you had been pinning it for six week, looking good mate! :thumbup1:


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Looking big in the progress picture


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

skipper1987 said:


> Progress picture 6 weeks in.


leaning out well mate. keep at it


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Adz said:


> Looking big in the progress picture


Cheers pal weight today 17stone but gaining fat on the old love handles fast!!!


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Loving these great snack at work when am out on site!!










Oh and safe to say I burned a few cals This last week at work finally completed Thai bad boy 22 tonne of steel I man handled most of it back pumps were so painful! Good deadlifting practice tho!!


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Rest day yesterday fell asleep on the floor after my tea woke up to the missis and little boy belly laughing!! Il let u figure it out!!


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Nice early finish at work today so gonna have a beast pull sesh tonight!! Food has been on point today already ready hit 4000cals.

Joints are starting to feel a little looser and less dry the equipoise must be starting To do its thing. Was close to sacking it off at week 5 anxiety was stupid had do really give me head a shake at work a few times.

Gonna munch on this then power walk to the gym.










Thai chicken,coriander cous cous and corn and a blob of sour cream to cool it down our lass got giddy with the chilli.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

How's the form? Not the most confident deadlifter


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

skipper1987 said:


> How's the form? Not the most confident deadlifter


Looks cool to me mate. I think I bend down a tad more and use my hams.

Anyway good lifting


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

skipper1987 said:


> How's the form? Not the most confident deadlifter


Looks cool to me mate. I think I bend down a tad more and use my hams.

Anyway good lifting


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

put some good weight on mate. just keep pushing it at the gym ^^


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

You look great with the makeup on


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Looks cool to me mate. I think I bend down a tad more and use my hams.
> 
> Anyway good lifting


Will give that a go next time. Cheers.



Adz said:


> You look great with the makeup on


I look even better in a skirt lol


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> put some good weight on mate. just keep pushing it at the gym ^^


Put some bad fat on too!! Oh well have to cut harder come spring!!

How are u doing? What's ur goals at min?


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Good food today smash it!!










Just having a post workout bowl of cookie crisps cereal not added that to my macros yet.

Pull sesh was good

Hammer row machine

Worked up to 60kg ES X12 reps

Rack pulls

80kg x12

100kg x12

140kg x10

160kg x8

T-bar row

30kg x20

40kg x15

50kg X 12

60kg x10

4 sets of body weight pull ups

Finished with triceps no major weight just aimed for the pump

Either way they will be sore tomorrow.










In my normal journal tradition bit of pussy to Finish the night on.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

The weekend has landed!!!

Nice early finish at work today for a change was hoping to get a sneaky gym sesh in but forgot about a meeting with the bank!!! Fsssss

Our lass is going out tonight so chilled night in git some steak and some non-alcoholic beer in gonna go wild!!

Been feeling really bloated today and sick these Oxys probably might drop them early and save the last tub for the last 4 weeks of the blast?

Just jabbed 2.5ml equipoise in left quad and another 2.5ml T400 in left glute nice easy jab no drama.

No weight increase today stil sitting at 17.4stone give or take a few lbs depending on time of day.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Afternoon all decided to sack training off this weekend got a bonfire party to go to just round a mates house so gonna sink a few cold ones!! Just made this bad boy chilli 2kg steak mince in the beauty!!









And this is meal 4 just meat no veg caveman style!!!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Chilli looks good, I could eat that by the bucketful

Chilli looks good, I could eat that by the bucketful


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Adz said:


> Chilli looks good, I could eat that by the bucketful
> 
> Chilli looks good, I could eat that by the bucketful


It was pure filth!!! Arse is paying for it today!! Was gonna sack gym off was expecting to feel rough but am good so shoulders it is!!! Pre workout sorted


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Evening all!!

Pull sesh was ok apart from left shoulder still giving me some grief.

behind neck shoulder press

machine.

20kg x20

40kg x15

60kg x12

70kg 12

DB shoulder press.

20kg's x15

26kg's x10

30kg x8

Arnold DB PRESS

20kg's x14

22kg's x12

24kg's x8

DB SIDE LATERAL's

6kg x20

10kg x15

12kg x15

16kg x6

18kg x4

ROPE FACE-PULLS

27kg X 15

36kg x12

47kg x12

56kg X11

REAR DELT FLYS MACHINE.

39kg x12

49kg x12

56kg x8

Finished with some iron log type thing can't remember exact name think it weighs about 47kg feel heavier looks like This one.









Managed 3 sets of 10 reps. Post workout Shake was sci-mx hardcore muscle meal strawberry taste's great.

Bust day at work tomorrow big steel erecting job and weather warnings in place lovely!!!

Edit missed off barbell shrugs

60kg x20

90kg x20

110kg x15

140kg X11

160kg x8


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Forgot to update yesterday was leg day

Routine was as follows.

SQUAT.

60kg x12

90kg x12

100kg x10

FRONT SQUAT

60kg x12

80kg x12

95kg x8

LEG PRESS.

150kg x20

200kg 15

260kg x12

300kg x8

BB LUNGES.

20kg

30kg

40kg balance was shiiit nearly fell over big daft fat lump I am!!

STANDING CALF RAISES.

60kg x12

80kg X11

98kg x8

LEG EXTENSION MACHINE.

75kg x10

90kg x10

150kg x6

Finished with some toe pressing nowt major just getting the pump.

Another 5500 cals smashed in not the cleanest cals but not too bad.

Just got a good deal on this £24 taste pretty good too.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Today is supposed to be rest day but it's not gonna happen when 4 tonne of steel turns up majority needs welding today!! So today this is my gym!! Haha


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Decided to have a change training wise bored off the m/t/w etc split gonna try a pull/push routine and start chasing a bit of Strength again it's not what am a used to but feck it!!

So last night I did as follows

PUSH!!

INCLINE BB BENCH

40kg x12

80kg x12

90kg x8

100kg x6

STANDING BB PRESS.

30kg x12

45kg x8

50kg x6

55kg x6

BB DIPS

3 sets of 12

TRICEP CABLE PUSS DOWNS.

45kg x12

55kg x10

65kg X 8

All smashed off in 40 mins left me feeling hungry for more just felt wrong??

Gonna stick it out for 4 weeks see how I feel. Really can't see it been for me.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Jabbed 2.5ml of infinity t400 last night and 2.5ml infinity eq-test 500 absolutely no pip in left quad or glute happy days.

Last night was day 2 of the new programme and it was PULL night.

DEADS.

60kg x15

80kg x12

100kg x10

120kg x8

BB ROWS.

40kg x15

60kg x12

80kg x10

100kg x6

BB CURLS

25kg x12

35kg x12

40kg x12

LAT PULL-DOWN.

56kg X 12

77kg X11

98kg x8

106kg x6

SHRUG MACHINE

60kg x20

90kg x15

100kg x12

120kg x8

Still wanted more missing volume but need to stick to the plan!! Weight still on 17.4stone.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Supplies arrived today all for £40 delivered.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Right back to it sorry for lack of updates my little boy finally had his surgery nothing too major but still not very nice training has taken a back seat for a good week.

Trained legs today finished with a bit of arms.

SQUAT

50kg x12

80kg x12

100kg x8

120k x7

LEG PRESS.

140kg x20

200kg x8

240kg x8

280kg x6

300kg x8

320kg x6

The burn was shocking felt good though 100mg Oxys pre workout =sick pumps!!!

STANDING CALF RAISES MACHINE

60kg X12

100kg x12

140kg x10

160kg x6

TOE PRES ON LEG MACHINE.

3 sets x20 reps 80kg

SEATED CALF RAISES.

50kg x20

60kg x15

70kg x12

Walking lunges 15kg plate each hand

3 full lengths of the gym it's a pretty big gym lol need to work on these spent more time trying not to fall over!!

Cals today 5500 mostly clean feeling bloated as hell.

It's all good tho as some t**t did this in my hard hat at work on Friday so I will return the favour in his sarnie box on Monday!!










Gear wise am still running the same not sure what to think of infinity just yet was getting bad anxiety from the equipoise but since switching to infinity it's gone??? Also am running a gram of test skin is not very oily and my acne is starting to clear up??

Snap shot after today's legs and arms















https://images.tapatalk-cdn.com/15/11/22/d68c8db6c9e7a2681f79d989c55225d7.jpg[/img

Still same weight 17.5 stone weight loss has stalled looking bigger in mirror so bit. Confused ?? Maybe up cals or drop down to cruise dose for a few month?


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)




----------



## sponge2015 (Aug 18, 2013)

skipper1987 said:


> Right back to it sorry for lack of updates my little boy finally had his surgery nothing too major but still not very nice training has taken a back seat for a good week.
> 
> Trained legs today finished with a bit of arms.
> 
> ...












If it's any help mate if yours is anything like mine then there's f**k all in it lol.

I don't believe the fake stories ever, just think they put out some s**t batches so made a cover up, wether the new stuff is any good o don't know.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

How do u know it's got nowt in it?


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Getting a good shape mate. Arms and legs noticeable


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Getting a good shape mate. Arms and legs noticeable
> 
> [/quote
> 
> Cheers buddy still feel like a noodle armed fat git!!! Legs have come on recently had a few people comment.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

sponge2015 said:


> If it's any help mate if yours is anything like mine then there's f**k all in it lol.
> 
> I don't believe the fake stories ever, just think they put out some s**t batches so made a cover up, wether the new stuff is any good o don't know.


How do u know it's got nothing in? Have u had it tested or done bloods?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Looking good mate, great shape


----------



## sponge2015 (Aug 18, 2013)

skipper1987 said:


> How do u know it's got nothing in? Have u had it tested or done bloods?


Sorry bout late reply mate, I'm very estro sensitive so need to run 0.5mg adex ED even on 250mg test and 1mg ED on anything higher.

Had been on varying doses of test for about 9months. Mainly pharma but some was Apollo and now baltic.

When I switched the Infiniti my joints started to hurt, nipples calmed down, and sex drive vanished. Ramped it up to 500mg and still nothing, thought f**k it and pinned 1g and and joints still ached like f**k.

Got some Baltic sus and now prop pinned 500mg, within about 3 days my sex drive was back, went back down to my usual 250mg a week and still all good.

Apollo is bang on though and maybe I just had the dodgy batch and yours are fine mate. As Infiniti does seem to get decent reviews.

I've got two unopened vials still here that I offered to deadlee to test using labmax but he wasn't interested.

Can take some pictures of them later if you want to compare mate.

(Edit: and those are my Mrs hands in the photo if anyone was wondering while I've got fake nails lol)


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

sponge2015 said:


> Sorry bout late reply mate, I'm very estro sensitive so need to run 0.5mg adex ED even on 250mg test and 1mg ED on anything higher.
> 
> Had been on varying doses of test for about 9months. Mainly pharma but some was Apollo and now baltic.
> 
> ...


Hi mate no worries cheers for reply sounds to me defo bunk gear!! Am running equipoise too and Oxys so my nips are stil a bit sore so can't judge it on that but normally when I go higher than 500mg test I get mild acne and really oily skin? I have about 5ml left will keep pinning then when it's gone il swap to another lab. I still have some Apollo rip240 2 vials but was getting bad pip and lumps every injection?

Struggling to get any more Apollo wanted to try there equipoise and t400.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Adz said:


> Looking good mate, great shape


Cheers mate feel a fat watery mess lol weight gain and strength Gains have slowed right down think it's time to add something new or cruise for a while?


----------



## sponge2015 (Aug 18, 2013)

skipper1987 said:


> Hi mate no worries cheers for reply sounds to me defo bunk gear!! Am running equipoise too and Oxys so my nips are stil a bit sore so can't judge it on that but normally when I go higher than 500mg test I get mild acne and really oily skin? I have about 5ml left will keep pinning then when it's gone il swap to another lab. I still have some Apollo rip240 2 vials but was getting bad pip and lumps every injection?
> 
> Struggling to get any more Apollo wanted to try there equipoise and t400.


Really rate the rip 240. But pip was insane, only way I found to make the pip bearable was to split 1ml into two slin pins, heat the oil up, do .5 in each delt, then take hot shower straight after and massage the areas. Was a bit of a ball ache but was some of the best gear I've used.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

skipper1987 said:


> Cheers mate feel a fat watery mess lol weight gain and strength Gains have slowed right down think it's time to add something new or cruise for a while?


I don't know mate, someone like @r0blet with more experience than me might be a good help


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

skipper1987 said:


> Cheers mate feel a fat watery mess lol weight gain and strength Gains have slowed right down think it's time to add something new or cruise for a while?


how long you been on fella? Id be upping calories personally... Thats the only reason youll stall! Up food youll grow again :thumb:


----------



## Nara (Mar 29, 2014)

sponge2015 said:


> If it's any help mate if yours is anything like mine then there's f**k all in it lol.
> 
> I don't believe the fake stories ever, just think they put out some s**t batches so made a cover up, wether the new stuff is any good o don't know.


strong nails, wtf..


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

A1243R said:


> how long you been on fella? Id be upping calories personally... Thats the only reason youll stall! Up food youll grow again :thumb:


Gonna sound like a pussy but not sure I can eat more!! Already hitting 5500 cals a day am starting to doubt the gear I switched to? Been on and off all summer more or less cutting and bulking.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Food so far today still got my post-workout shake to drink just got in from the gym shake is

1 scoop serious mass 100g myprotein instead oats roughly 950 cals well needed after the heavy pull Seshion.









Anybody rating these 2.5kg chicken pre cooked nice and easy for work taste good and only £20


----------



## sponge2015 (Aug 18, 2013)

Nara said:


> strong nails, wtf..


From my first post

(Edit: and those are my Mrs hands in the photo if anyone was wondering why I've got fake nails lol)


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

skipper1987 said:


> Gonna sound like a pussy but not sure I can eat more!! Already hitting 5500 cals a day am starting to doubt the gear I switched to? Been on and off all summer more or less cutting and bulking.


Is it Infiniti? Bit anoying that as thats the gear i was going to look at running.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

A1243R said:


> Is it Infiniti? Bit anoying that as thats the gear i was going to look at running.


Yes mate infinity test400 and eqi-test my friend using there Oxys and really rates them!!


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

A1243R said:


> Is it Infiniti? Bit anoying that as thats the gear i was going to look at running.


Forgot to say I have had no drop in strength or size only thing that is making me doubt the gear is acne clears up and nips are not sore any more.


----------



## TS (Nov 12, 2015)

I had some Infiniti test E and Oxys through the post this morning. How do u rate the Oxys? 100mg ED?

Good progress mate, keep it up brother.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

TS said:


> I had some Infiniti test E and Oxys through the post this morning. How do u rate the Oxys? 100mg ED?
> 
> Good progress mate, keep it up brother.


Hi mate thanks il do my best.

Not tried the Oxys my friend is using them and said he feel amazing on them constant pump strong etc.

The oils are OK smooth hardly any pip only thing that's got me doubting them is my acne has cleared up and nips are no longer sore?

Does your infinity look like this?


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

No gym today think I trapped a nerve in my shoulder blade area gonna see how I feel tomorrow..

Only managed 4500 cals today too!!


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

TS said:


> I had some Infiniti test E and Oxys through the post this morning. How do u rate the Oxys? 100mg ED?
> 
> Good progress mate, keep it up brother.


I'm cruising on their TEST E mate swapped from pharma grade sus so was paranoid about risking a UGL but it seems fine mate 4 weeks on it now and still have high libido I also ran the tritren about 5-6 weeks back and it was ok. All new hologram stock though is yours

this stuff of mine is a bit pipy


----------



## TS (Nov 12, 2015)

Both vials seem under filled to me. Aye mate, both boxs have the hologram on them.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

TS said:


> Both vials seem under filled to me. Aye mate, both boxs have the hologram on them.


Mine have the hologram but not the little. Sticker seal type thing over the box lid? They do look pretty empty yours tho.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Evening all

Not logged my last 2 push pull sessions been mega busy. Strength is creeping back up.

Tonight was push

INCLINE BB BENCH

2x warm up sets

80kg x12

90kg x12

100kg x8

110kg x4

DB SHOULDER PRESS

10kg's x20

20kg's x15

26kg's 10

30kg's x8

EZ BAR SKULL CRUSHERS.

27kg x10

37kg x8

42kg x6

CABLE PUSHDOWNS

20kg x20

45kg x12

55kg x12

60kg x6

Short and sweet no messing all done in 40mins so ended up doing leg raises 3 sets of 20.

Post workout shake sci-mx leancore meal taste real good plenty of carbs in it too.

Smashed the food today just over 6000cals.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Happy Friday!! Work done for the weekend now we'll need the rest. Tonight I will be doing another pull sesh has plenty of fuel down me today big carb up.

Changing things up next week plan on adding some infinity deca and dropping the equipoise will also be dropping the Oxys feeling bloated constantly had a good 7 weeks run on them but the acid reflux is getting too much.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Morning fuxkers !! Jabbed 2ml infinity deca400 last night lovely smooth jab really thin oil!! Dropped equipoise last night my weight at gym last night was 17.7 stone am hoping to hit 18 with this deca??

Sore after last night back and biceps

UNDERHAND PULL DOWNS MACHINE.

40kg x12

80kg x 12

100kg x 8

110kg x6

Iso hammer row machine.

40kg X11

80kg x12

100kg x8

120kg x6

140kg x4 pb for this year!!

T-BAR ROW

20kg x20

40kg x8

60kg x8

80kg x5 pb this year!

Did some standing TBAR ROW looks like this










Did 4 sets worked up to 80kg

Finished with some fat bar bb curls

Arms were on fire I plan on making these the main part of my arm workout.


----------

